# Pink hedgie!!!



## Brillosmom (Aug 28, 2010)

http://www.etsy.com/transaction/33779727
Look what I just bought for my daughter! :lol: :lol:


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Aww, that's so cute! I love little felt hedgies. I tried to make my pincushion a hedgie, but the shape wasn't quite right - ended up being a possum XD


----------



## Brillosmom (Aug 28, 2010)

NoDivision said:


> Aww, that's so cute! I love little felt hedgies. I tried to make my pincushion a hedgie, but the shape wasn't quite right - ended up being a possum XD


That is too funny, a opossum


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Very cute, makes me wish I was little again...


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That's cute.


----------

